# Frozen Blood Worms - to microwave or thaw?



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello everybody. I'm new to this forum, and new to fishkeeping as well. Decided to join because I had a question about feeding the frozen blood worms I have for my 2 bettas. This is the product: http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/food_frozen/hikari/bloodworms_cube.jpg , http://www.caudata.org/cc/images/articles/foodpics/frozenworm.jpg

The guy at the pet supply store told me to microwave the little cube whenever I want to feed the fish. Is microwaving the food so much, safe for the fish? I've also tried letting the bloodworms thaw out before I feed them, but they become brown in colour and lose their redness. 

So I am here because I'd like to know what the best option is!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We feed frozen foods to our Dragon Goby and Kribensis, but we just stuff it under something so it won't float up and let it thaw in the water. 
Personally, I don't see the point of microwaving them. If you really want to "thaw" them, just put a cube in a small cup of tank water and wait for some to separate and give the separated ones to the bettas, and refreeze whatever is left.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> We feed frozen foods to our Dragon Goby and Kribensis, but we just stuff it under something so it won't float up and let it thaw in the water.
> 
> Personally, I don't see the point of microwaving them. If you really want to "thaw" them, just put a cube in a small cup of tank water and wait for some to separate and give the separated ones to the bettas, and refreeze whatever is left.


That seems really messy, but I will give it a try.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

I would just put them in a little cup of water from the tank to thaw them out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A cup of very warm tap water, with a drop of dechlor. Once melted, you can control the amount fed more precisely, but its not as neat as a cube.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

I just put the cube in and leave it. It appears to defrost really quick and I have 5 guys going at it, so they must like it.

Microwave? Never heard of it.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I just break off a few small chunks, put them in a small dish or cup, smoosh them up a bit with a spoon then put them in the tank.


----------

